# [train] ΤΡΑΙΝΟ η ΤΡΕΝΟ ?



## Cynastros

Γεια σας, το ερώτημα που θέλω να θέσω ..  αν είναι σωστό το ότι έχει αλλάξει σε μια λέξη όπως  .. Τραίνο σε Τρένο, αφού στις άλλες γλώσσες απ’ όπου μας ήλθε γράφεται αλλά και προφέρεται Train . [  μήπως είναι απλώς άλλη μια πρωτοτυπία του κ. Μπαμπινιώτη ή το υποστηρίζουν και άλλοι πριν από αυτόν ?]


----------



## Δημήτρης

Δεν είμαστε λίγοι που το γράφουμε με "ε" Νομίζω και η σχολική ορθογραφία το ίδιο υποστηρίζει.

Εγώ δεν βλέπω το λόγο να το διατηρούμε "αι". Δεν είναι όνομα ατόμου ή τόπου για παράδειγμα για να πούμε ότι θα θέλει κάποιος να φτάσει στην αρχική ξένη ορθογραφία και το "αι" θα τον οδηγήσει στο "ai" ή στο "ay".


----------



## cougr

cynastros said:


> Γεια σας, το ερώτημα που θέλω να θέσω ..  αν είναι σωστό το ότι έχει αλλάξει σε μια λέξη όπως  .. Τραίνο σε Τρένο, αφού στις άλλες γλώσσες απ’ όπου μας ήλθε γράφεται αλλά και προφέρεται train . [  μήπως είναι απλώς άλλη μια πρωτοτυπία του κ. Μπαμπινιώτη ή το υποστηρίζουν και άλλοι πριν από αυτόν ?]



Νομίζω ότι η τροποποίηση αυτής της λέξης οφείλεται στην εκπαιδευτική μεταρρύθμιση του 1976 και της απλοποίησης της ορθογραφίας, όπου μια από τις "αρχές" της επιβάλει τις δάνειες λέξεις από άλλες γλώσσες να  γράφονται με την πιο απλοποιημένη ορθογραφία. Έτσι λοιπόν ο ήχος "ε" γράφεται "ε" και όχι "αι". Αν παίζει ο Μπαμπινιώτης κάποιο ρόλο στην όλη υπόθεση, δεν το γνωρίζω.

Edit: Βέβαια, το αν αυτοί οι απλουστευτικοί κανόνες είναι "σωστοί" και το αν πρέπει να τους αποδεχτούμε είναι άλλο θέμα.


----------



## Cynastros

Ακούω πολλές φορές ,  ότι στα κύρια ονόματα δεν γίνονται αλλαγές και αυτό είναι μεγάλο ψέμα,   ιδιαίτερα σε ονόματα που λήγουν σε ύψιλον όπως    < Johnny  - Billy- Sally > κλπ.  Στα ελληνικά καταλήγουν  σε ,    Τζόνι ,  Μπίλι, Σάλι.  Αν  μου πείτε δεν πειράζει αφου  όλα τα   <ι –η –υ – ει- οι > ακούγονται το ίδιο, τότε μπορεί να συμφωνήσω αψηφώντας όλους τους κινδύνους που περιέχει μια τέτοια απόφαση .    Οι περισσότεροι νέοι μαθαίνουν αγγλικά  και γράφουν  τη λέξη  με άλφα γιώτα.    Αυτό   δεν είναι περιπλοκότερο  {ο διπλός τρόπος γραφής},  από το να την γράψουν με κοινό τρόπο ? Επειδή γνωρίζετε αγγλικά πολύ καλύτερα από μένα , θέλω να ρωτήσω αν σε  αυτό το   < tr-ai-n >   ακούγεται σαν     αι   ή    έψιλον .


----------



## cougr

cynastros said:


> Ακούω πολλές φορές ,  ότι στα κύρια ονόματα δεν γίνονται αλλαγές και αυτό είναι μεγάλο ψέμα,   ιδιαίτερα σε ονόματα που λήγουν σε ύψιλον όπως    < johnny  - billy- sally > κλπ.  Στα ελληνικά καταλήγουν  σε ,    Τζόνι ,  Μπίλι, Σάλι.  Αν  μου πείτε δεν πειράζει αφου  όλα τα   <ι –η –υ – ει- οι > ακούγονται το ίδιο, τότε μπορεί να συμφωνήσω αψηφώντας όλους τους κινδύνους που περιέχει μια τέτοια απόφαση .    Οι περισσότεροι νέοι μαθαίνουν αγγλικά  και γράφουν  τη λέξη  με άλφα γιώτα.    Αυτό   δεν είναι περιπλοκότερο  {ο διπλός τρόπος γραφής},  από το να την γράψουν με κοινό τρόπο ? Επειδή γνωρίζετε αγγλικά πολύ καλύτερα από μένα , θέλω να ρωτήσω αν σε  αυτό το   < tr-ai-n >   ακούγεται σαν     αι   ή    έψιλον .



  ακούγεται σαν     αι


----------



## Δημήτρης

Το dictionary.com δίνει μεταγραφή σε ΔΦΑ ως /treɪn/ και φωνητική μεταγραφή ως /treyn/. Το ey προφέρεται διφθογγισμένο.

Στο λκν βρήκα ότι η λέξη μας ήρθε από τα ιταλικά.
[ιταλ. treno < γαλλ. train < αγγλ. train]
ΤΡΕΝΟ-ΤΡΑΝ-ΤΡΕΪΝ

*Φωνητικά* δεν δικαιολογείται η γραφή με "αι"


----------



## elliest_5

Το ερώτημα νομίζω πως άπτεται του γενικότερου θέματος "προφορά Vs ορθογραφία". Αυτό που συμβαίνει στις γλώσσες κατά κανόνα είναι η προφορά να αλλάζει πολύ πιο γρήγορα από την ορθογραφία, με αποτέλεσμα πολλές φορές η ορθογραφία να μην ανταποκρίνεται στην προφορά. Τα Ελληνικά (όπως και τα Αγγλικά) είναι δύο από τις γλώσσες στις οποίες η ορθογραφία απέχει αρκετά από την προφορά, γιατί διατηρούν μια αρκετά συντηρητική "ιστορική ορθογραφία". 

Για να έρθουμε στο προκείμενο: To "αι" ως δίφθογγος δεν υπάρχει πια στα Ελληνικά έχει μονοφθογγιστεί ήδη από το 2ο αιώνα μ.χ. [στα Αρχαία η προφορά ήταν [ai] γι' αυτό και λεγόταν "δίφθογγος" - στα Νέα η προφορά είναι [e] = 1 φθόγγος]. Η ορθογραφία διατηρεί το "αι" και βέβαια είναι φυσικό αν μια καινούρια λέξη είναι ετυμολογικά συγγενής με μια λέξη της οποίας η ιστορική ορθογραφία είναι με "αι" να γράφεται κι αυτή με "αι". Αυτό όμως δεν μπορεί να ισχύει για τις δάνειες λέξεις, αφού δεν υφίσταται ούτε ιστορικός (-ετυμολογικός) ούτε φωνητικός λόγος για μια τέτοια γραφή! Ο μόνος λόγος για να μεταγράψει κάποιος ένα "y" ως "υ" και  ένα "ai" ως "αι" είναι..."εικαστικός"  επειδή μοιάζουν δηλαδή τα γραφήματα μεταξύ τους, αυτό όμως δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τη γλώσσα!

Γενικά, ισχύει αυτό που είπε παραπάνω ο cougr: έχει καθιερωθεί να προτιμάται η απλούστερη δυνατή γραφή κατά τη μεταγραφή δάνειων λέξεων.

Όσο για την προφορά του "train", σε πολύ χοντρές γραμμές θα λέγαμε ότι είναι [trein]. Έχω όμως την υποψία ότι η λέξη εισήλθε στα ελληνικά από το γαλικό "train" που (πάλι χοντρικά) προφέρεται . 

Edit: Cross posting. Όπως λέει ο Δημήτρης ακριβώς από πάνω, πιθανότατα η λέξη να προήλθε από τα Ιταλικά και οχι απ τα Γαλλικά


----------



## Δημήτρης

> Ο μόνος λόγος για να μεταγράψει κάποιος ένα "y" ως "υ" και ένα "ai" ως "αι" είναι..."εικαστικός" επειδή μοιάζουν δηλαδή τα γραφήματα μεταξύ τους, αυτό όμως δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τη γλώσσα!


Αυτό. Και για να γίνεται διάκριση μεταξύ απλών λέξεων και κυρίων ονομάτων (πάλι η προσωπική αισθητική παίζει ρόλο)
Πχ: "Ο νόμος _Γκαίυ_ Λουσάκ (Gay Lussac)" *αλλά* "ο σκύλος μου είναι _γκέι_ (gay)".


----------



## Cynastros

Θα παραμείνω στην ‘’απολίθωσή ‘’ μου  και επιλέγω τον παλιό καλό δρόμο , επειδή πιστεύω ακράδαντα ότι , αν αλλάξουν τόσα πολλά  τότε δεν θα μπορώ να διακρίνω τη διαφορά μιας λέξης από την άλλη.  Το ερώτημα που προκύπτει είναι , αν  η συντήρηση οδηγεί  στην  πραγματική πρόοδο, θα απαντήσω ανεπιφύλακτα  ναι , διότι αυτή η διαδικασία  απαιτεί πρόσθετο κόπο που ανταμείβεται με βαθύτερη γνώση της γλώσσας.


----------



## tzesyneas

Εφόσον το αι και ε στα νέα ελληνικά προφέρονται το ίδιο, η διατήρηση του αι στη λέξη τρένο δεν έχει πολλά ή και τίποτα να προσφέρει. Η αλλαγή που φαίνεται να συμβαίνει και η κλίση της λέξης στις πτώσεις: λέμε π.χ. τα δρομολόγια των τρένων/τραίνων σημαίνει την αφομοίωση της ξένης λέξης από την ελληνική γλώσσα . Επίσης επειδή το ότι χρησιμοποιούνται και οι δύο τρόποι γραφής στη λογοτεχνία, τον τύπο και εν γένει το γραπτό λόγο σημαίνει ότι οι ομιλούντες ελληνικά, που είναι αυτοί οι οποίοι εξελίσσουν στο κάτω κάτω την ελληνική χιλιάδες αιώνες τώρα, αποδέχονται τον ένα και τον άλλο τρόπο γραφής της. Σε άλλους νομίζω ότι δεν πέφτει λόγος.


----------



## ireney

Γεια σου tzesyneas και καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ!

Το ζήτημα είναι αν η αλλαγή από "τραίνο" σε "τρένο" όντως αντιπροσωπεύει μια αλλαγή που προήλθε από την χρήση ή πρόκειται για αλλαγή προτεινόμενη από κάποιους.


----------



## tzesyneas

ireney said:


> Γεια σου tzesyneas και καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ!
> 
> Το ζήτημα είναι αν η αλλαγή από "τραίνο" σε "τρένο" όντως αντιπροσωπεύει μια αλλαγή που προήλθε από την χρήση ή πρόκειται για αλλαγή προτεινόμενη από κάποιους.



καλησπέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα! 

αν το ζήτημα είναι η περίπτωση να έχει προταθεί η χρήση του 'τρένο' η γνώμη μου είναι πως χρειάζεται έρευνα και δεν μπορούμε να δώσουμ μια τελεσίδικη απάντηση σε αυτό. Αλλωστε οι παράγοντες που φέρνουν αλλαγές σε μια γλώσσα μπορεί να έχουν τόσο μεγάλη ποικιλία και να είναι παραπάνω από ένας και μοναδικός. Επίσης η αποδοχή από τους ομιλούντες τη γλώσσα είναι αυτή που τελικά καθορίζει τη χρησιμοποίηση των αλλαγών όχι ως λάνθασμένες ή σωστές αλλά ως γεγονός. Στο μακρόχρονο παρελθόν της Ελληνικής έχουν αφομοιωθεί αλλαγές που προήλθαν από την λανθασμένη εξ ακοής πρόσληψη και χρήση των λέξεων από πλευράς ακόμη και ολόκληρων λαών. Οι αλλαγές αυτές μπορεί να ενσωματώνονται, να απεγκολπώνονται ή να βρίσκεται σε πάλη η επικράτηση τους. Για άλλη μια φορά δεν είναι ο παράγοντας που κρίνεται αλλά το εύρος της χρήσης των αλλαγών, πληθυσμιακά και χρονικά.


----------



## Cynastros

Υπάρχουν πολλές λέξεις που γράφονται και θα συνεχίσουν να γράφονται με τη δίφθογγο  άλφα ιώτα [αι] διότι δεν γίνεται διαφορετικά.  Αν κάποιοι πιστεύουν ότι η ‘’συντηρητική’’ ορθογραφία ακολουθεί την προφορά… ίσως δεν σκέφθηκαν ποτέ , τι θα γίνει με τις λέξεις όπως … παιδί = πεδί ? , αιών = εών? , αρχαίος= αρχέος? , ακραίος=ακρέος?, καιρός =κερός?, καινός =κενός?, σκαιός =σκεός? , ιδαίος = ιδέος?, κλαίω =κλέω?, καίω =κέω  κλπ.  Λυπάμαι , αλλά το παλιό είναι πιο σοβαρό και πιο ολοκληρωμένο , τα άλλα είναι επικίνδυνοι πειραματισμοί επιδόξων.


Φοβάμαι ότι το ζήτημα της γλώσσας έχει παρεξηγηθεί και ότι οι όποιοι κανόνες μπορούν να ξεπεραστούν με την πρώτη ευκαιρία. Αφορμή ήταν το .. τραίνο και  κάποιοι είπαν ότι είναι ιταλικής προελεύσεως λέξη , μα τότε θα είχε εξ αρχής γραφεί ¨ treno¨,  επί εκατόν πενήντα χρόνια οι έλληνες το έγραφαν .. τραίνο,  προς τι λοιπόν η αλλαγή? Μήπως όμως ο τελικός στόχος είναι η ελληνική γλώσσα ?  Το ότι δέχεται κάποιος την απαξίωση  των διφθόγγων , είναι ένα πρώτο βήμα για να δεχθεί πολλά περισσότερα.  Μπορείς να μιλάς όπως επιθυμείς, αλλά αυτή την αδυναμία σου  μην την επιβάλεις στους άλλους,  με νέους γραμματικούς κανόνες, μην κατεβάζεις συνεχώς τον πήχυ, γατί στο τέλος δεν θα υπάρχει ούτε πήχυς αλλά ούτε και αθλητής.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Cynastros, γράφεις σαν τους διάφορους που προβλέπουν το τέλος της Ελληνικής γλώσσας κάθε 10 χρόνια. Χωρίς να θέλω να σε προσβάλω, αλλά δεν θα έρθει το τέλος του πολιτισμού αν το τρένο δεν γραφτεί με "αι".
Όσο για τις Ελληνικές λέξεις, προφανώς και διατηρούν την ιστορική ορθογραφία... γιατί έχουν. Εκτός αν πρέπει να τηρούμε και την ορθογραφία των ξένων δανείων, άρα γιατί να μην τις γράφουμε στην αρχική τους γραφή... Το trainο, του trainου.


----------



## Librarian44

Δημήτρη, 
Αν και είμαι συνήθως υπέρ της "συντηρητικής" ορθογραφίας (πιθανώς λόγω εκπαίδευσης), συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι δεν θα χαθεί η ελληνική γλώσσα αν γραφεί τρένο - αφού δεν πρόκειται για ελληνική λέξη. Ένα μικρό πρόβλημα είναι ότι εμείς που τη διδαχτήκαμε με -αι πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε κάθε φορά που τη γράφουμε, για να ακολουθήσουμε τη νεότερη γραφή. 

Βέβαια,  το πιθανότερο είναι η λέξη να πέρασε στα ελληνικά από τα γαλλικά (εξ ου και το -αι), που ήταν η κυρίαρχη ξένη γλώσσα την εποχή της εμφάνισης του τραίνου (ή τρένου), και όχι από τα ιταλικά. 

Συμφωνώ επίσης απόλυτα μαζί σου ότι στα κύρια ονόματα καλό είναι να ακολουθείται μια ορθογραφία που μπορεί να διευκολύνει στην αναζήτηση της ορθογραφίας στη γλώσσα του πρωτοτύπου.


----------



## cougr

cynastros said:


> Φοβάμαι ότι το ζήτημα της γλώσσας έχει παρεξηγηθεί και ότι οι όποιοι κανόνες μπορούν να ξεπεραστούν με την πρώτη ευκαιρία. Αφορμή ήταν το .. τραίνο και  κάποιοι είπαν ότι είναι ιταλικής προελεύσεως λέξη , μα τότε θα είχε εξ αρχής γραφεί ¨ treno¨,  επί εκατόν πενήντα χρόνια οι έλληνες το έγραφαν .. τραίνο,  προς τι λοιπόν η αλλαγή? Μήπως όμως ο τελικός στόχος είναι η ελληνική γλώσσα ?  Το ότι δέχεται κάποιος την απαξίωση  των διφθόγγων , είναι ένα πρώτο βήμα για να δεχθεί πολλά περισσότερα.  Μπορείς να μιλάς όπως επιθυμείς, αλλά αυτή την αδυναμία σου  μην την επιβάλεις στους άλλους,  με νέους γραμματικούς κανόνες, μην κατεβάζεις συνεχώς τον πήχυ, γατί στο τέλος δεν θα υπάρχει ούτε πήχυς αλλά ούτε και αθλητής.



Στο κάτω κάτω Σύναστρε, νομίζω ότι το τρένο με "ε" συμβαδίζει καλύτερα με την λογική της κλασσικής ορθογραφίας [πώς αλλοιός να την πω;], εφόσον τα περισσότερα ουδέτερα ουσιαστικά, επίθετα κα. με την ίδια ομοιοκαταληξία  γράφονται με "ένο" και όχι με "αίνο".


----------



## ireney

Σημέιωση επιμελητή: Τα μηνύματα που λείπουν από αυτή τη συζήτηση μεταφέρθηκαν στην ενότητα "Ιστορική ορθογραφία, μεταγραφή, εξέλιξη ορθογραφίας". Ελπίζω ο τίτλος να είναι ικανοποιητικός (επικοινωνήστε με ΠΜ αν όχι) και ότι στο μέλλον για καινούργια συζήτηση θα ανοίγετε καινούργια θεματική ενότητα


----------

